# [SOLVED] Speedtest.net Vs Bresnan Speedtest Different Speeds?!?!



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

OK I have 8Mbps down and 256k up. I ran a test with speedtest on my PC and speedtest.net says 2Mbps down and 300k up, but on the other hand bresnan.net/speedtest says I am running 7.7Mbps down and 256k up. I feel like their speed test lies to me. :upset: So I am sure I have a wireless card problem, but I am not sure. My Mac has consistent speeds on both tests. My PC doesn't. Is an ISP speedtest reliable??


----------



## BenHolliday (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Speedtest.net Vs Bresnan Speedtest Different Speeds?!?!*

Speedtest.net has always given me goofy test results. Maybe their servers get overloaded and will throw a false result.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Speedtest.net Vs Bresnan Speedtest Different Speeds?!?!*

I pay for 12 meg service and Speedtest.net is spot on. Both tests were spot on.



http://results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/79418902.png


----------



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Speedtest.net Vs Bresnan Speedtest Different Speeds?!?!*

Speedtest.net has given me wacky results before, like 100mbs/40mbs

I dont trust it at all now,


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Speedtest.net Vs Bresnan Speedtest Different Speeds?!?!*












I think bresnan lies to me. I know its an issue with my wireless card or setup. My mac get the same 8Mbps on both tests. My desktop doesn't. Still the same results the next day...


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Speedtest.net Vs Bresnan Speedtest Different Speeds?!?!*



Link2057 said:


> OK I have 8Mbps down and 256k up. I ran a test with speedtest on my PC and speedtest.net says 2Mbps down and 300k up, but on the other hand bresnan.net/speedtest says I am running 7.7Mbps down and 256k up. I feel like their speed test lies to me. :upset: So I am sure I have a wireless card problem, but I am not sure. My Mac has consistent speeds on both tests. My PC doesn't. Is an ISP speedtest reliable??


Different servers react differently to sizing and how much data one side will handle. This is common with a lot of PC especially if it's an XP machine.

It's up to both the client and server to negotiate how much speed each can handle.

Have you tried using the SpeedGuide.net :: TCP Optimizer / Downloads ?


----------



## PaintedStallion (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Speedtest.net Vs Bresnan Speedtest Different Speeds?!?!*

8M?, 15?, 18M, 30M,???? People don't realize that they are not getting what they think they are! The "M" in Mbps doesn't stand for MegaBytes per second! It stands for Megabits! There is a huge difference which is misleading to those who don't know how the speed system works! If you have the 8Mbps through Bresnan, Optimum, your download speed will never pass a download speed of 1MegaBYTES per second, 15M at 1.87MegaBYTES per second, 18M at 2.25MegaBYTES per second, and 30M at 3.75MegaBYTES per second! You divide your megabit speed by 8 to get your megabyte speed! Thats just how it is! It takes me over an hour to download a 1 gig file no matter what server I download from! So take this as you will. And the speedtests that you run! You bet! They're not truthful! When Bresnan or Optimum go to your house to check out your speed, thats all they do is check the modem and do a speed test! And its guaranteed that their stuff checks out clean! Your equipment, "computer" is junk! And then they rant about sites that you download from! They aren't fast enough! The company is always right. And the consumer is always, I mean always wrong! Thats just how it is with Bresnan!


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Speedtest.net Vs Bresnan Speedtest Different Speeds?!?!*

Actually I found out what the issue is. It was a problem with bresnan's equipment. I didn't change a thing and I moved to Washington and magically all my equipment even wireless is running at the advertised speed. Also I found out there is a bad interference with the apartment complex I lived in.


----------

